# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.1 >  Вторые сутки не сплю не могу решить проблему.

## Kvandra

Есть справочник номенклатура с реквизитом Основноеизображение. Задача создать прайс-лист с картинками. Картинки имеют разный размер от 10 кб до 5.4 мб. Планировал выводить картинки в табличный документ стандартными приемами (в макете имеется поле картинка, вставленная в одну из ячеек). Казалось бы все стандартно и просто, но беда пришла из ниоткуда. Возможно, из за того что имеются картинки большого размера не все картинки выводятся в табличный документ, причем такие косяки происходят: то одни выводятся, а  другие нет, то другие. Склоняюсь к ошибке платформы, потому что в коде 100% ошибки нет.


На всякий случай код: 
Фото = ВыборкаСтрокТовары.Номенк  атура.ОсновноеИзображение  .Хранилище.Получить();
Если Фото <> Неопределено Тогда 
	ОбластьМакета.Рисунки["Картинка"].Картинка = Фото;  
        ТабДокумент.Вывести(Област  ьМакета);
ТАбдокумент.Показать();
...

----------


## base_1c

Попробуй использовать свойство "Размер картинки" - Пропорционально!
А в коде рекомендуется вызывать метод Расположить();
Взял из синтакс-помошника:
ТабДок.Рисунки[Индекс].Картинка = МояКартинка;
ТабДок.Рисунки[Индекс].Расположить(ТабДок.Област  ("R1C1:R4C4"));

----------

